# Clavier physique et clavier virtuel sous Pages (iPad)



## odoacre (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

L'exposé du problème d'abord : je suis professeur et j'utilise mon ipad pour "écrire" au tableau. J'ouvre alors un fichier Pages et je tape ce dont j'ai besoin : le tout est vidéoprojeté en mode paysage (le mode portrait ne convient pas).

Le "hic" c'est que le clavier virtuel envahit la moitié de l'écran vidéoprojeté ! Je me pose donc la question d'acheter un clavier physique (qui me permettrait, en plus, de taper plus vite)... 

Mais, n'en ayant pas, je ne peux vérifier la chose suivante :
quand on tape sur un clavier physique relié en bluetooth à l'iPad, le clavier virtuel apparaît-il quand même sous Pages ? (ce qui me fait douter : quand on fait disparaître le clavier virtuel, le curseur disparait)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

J'ai le dock-clavier pour iPad : quand le iPad est posé dessus, le clavier virtuel n'apparaît pas (et la frappe est effectivement bien plus rapide et agréable qu'avec le virtuel)

J'ai fait un essai une fois avec un clavier bluetooth et il me semble que c'était pareil.


----------



## odoacre (23 Janvier 2013)

Petite précision : je suis intéressé par le clavier Bluetooth K760 de Logitech.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Janvier 2013)

Tout clavier physique connecté en Bluetooth à l'iPad fera disparaitre le clavier interne.
j'ai le clavier "Ultrathin Cover" de Logitech et ça se passe ainsi.

Donc, rien à craindre.


----------



## odoacre (25 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses ! Je suis rassuré et j'ai pu commander l'esprit serein.


----------



## PDD (27 Janvier 2013)

Avec le mien je perds le correcteur automatique et il est plus lent que le clavier virtuel.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Janvier 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Avec le mien je perds le correcteur automatique et il est plus lent que le clavier virtuel.



Peux tu nous en dire plus (marque-produit) ?


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

le clavier sans fil des imac va parfaitement


----------

